# 1-13-19 from 6-8:30am!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Got out before church and caught a Bull Red and A 13 inch Pompano. First Pompano of 2019!!!! finally! I’ll post a video later. I had 4 rods set up with a variety of shrimp and PompChews!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Got out before church and caught a Bull Red and A 13 inch Pompano. First Pompano of 2019!!!! finally! I’ll post a video later. I had 4 rods set up with a variety of shrimp and PompChews!



Here’s the Vid:

https://youtu.be/D0P-La4I5xQ


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep on keeping on ! :thumbup:


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

I always wonder if Navarre has more natural bait that holds pompano year around. This winter I have tried to catch at list 1 and no luck , different baits, different set ups . Water depts, colors , waves or flat . Nada. 
Good job on getting some fish on the beach.


----------



## MDAngler (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the video. Nice red!!!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks y’all! Navarre beach’s bait population seems to be coming back after the beach replenishment. I seen more sand fleas and coquina clams this year. Maybe we are holding more Pomps because of that


----------

